# Vikes/Packers



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Total domination both on offense and defense.Poor QB play, a poor coaching decision,and a lousy special teams play basically let Packers almost steal a win.

AP basically won the game on his own.Haven't seen 1 player take it on himself by sheer determination to totally carry a team like that in awhile. :beer:

This is going to be an interesting race to the finish line.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

First win over the pack in 3 yrs. Feels pretty good. AP is amazing!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Yeah, the game was served up on a silver platter. Terrible play calling throughout the game. Grant averaged 5 years a carry and yet still he only got the ball 15 or so times. Packer penalties... uke:

If the Pack would have won the game, there would have been a lot of Queens fans on the edge ready to jump!

Poor reffing all around.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Top ten highlights that sums it up

1) All the Vikings need is an average QB and they demolish Green bay 56-7.

2) If Green bay didn't have to cheat they wouldn't get caught doing it.

3) I'm convinced that Aaron Rogers and Ryan Grant must hate each other or something of that nature.

4) Brett Favre does not get called for a safety on the Aaron Rogers illegal pass.

5) Instead it's picked by Sharper for 6.

6) We need to start spreading it out on 4th and 1.

7) Our kicker is better than yours.

8) Quite trying to tackle Jared Allen with your fullbacks and maybe you won't get called for holding. C'mon man! :lol:

9) Look at the bright side your not Detroit.

10) Our special teams is down right scary and when Gus drops back to pass I get the same stomach ache I used to get when Herschell Walker returned kicks on Monday night in Philladelphia.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

AP was outstanding, but the gameball has to go to Allen. Separated shoulder last week and he plays the way he did today, he is a beast. I can't think of a better offseason acquisition by any team.

I hate to say it to the childress haters, but the vikes may actually be OK. They won a game they shouldn't have won, good teams find ways to win when they play bad. I am torn between a playoff run or a good position to get one of the 4 good qb's coming out of the big 12 south in next year's draft. One of the few things chilly does right-he gets players from good college programs, players that know how to win.
I hope Gordon can make it back for next season, that was horrible.

At what point in time does Ferraro get the ax?
Gus is 5-2 as the starter this year, how would have predicted that.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The game was dominated by the vikes yet they leave teams in it.

Something has to be done with COACHING...

Two examples:

1. One was the 4 down play they went for it. I am fine that he went for it...but he let his players dictate for him. Also he wasted a time out by challenging the spot. He should have done this in the first place and only lost 1 time out.

2. Before the first Half....his clock management is horrible. Two things that should have happened.

1 - I mean the vikes could have called a TO with 2:30 on the clock. The 
pack would have kicked and the vikes would have had one play if not 
more before the two minute warning.

2 - Or he could of done what he looked like he was going to do.....let it 
get down to the 2 min warning and just run out the clock making GB 
use all time outs. Go into the lockerroom happy with the lead since 
they were going to get the ball back.

But this is what happens....let it get to the two min warning. Run the ball then pass stopping the clock Then use one of there own time out instead of making the packers use one. Then give them the ball back with 1 + minutes left to drive 30 yards and kick a FG. Just horrible.

Chilly needs work on this big time. He has had poor clock management many times. And to be a head coach at that level these mistakes should not happen.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Chuck Smith said:


> Chilly needs work on this big time. He has had poor clock management many times. And to be a head coach at that level these mistakes should not happen.


I have been saying that same thing for the last 2 seasons. The team wastes time outs like crazy but won't call one when they should. They also have no sense of urgency. It drives me nuts when it is crunch time. I hope Chilly keeps improving. The game plans and play calling have been getting better. I hope they keep it up!
Jared Allen = Worth every :2cents:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Another AP victim.....

Nick Barnett out for the season......Barnett was injured on the Vikings' first drive of the second half while trying to tackle Peterson. "I shot downhill, fast, trying to get a shot on him, and he cut back," Barnett said after Sunday's game.

Next up.....Rhonde Barber. :rock:

In case anyone missed it.......NFL Replay will re-air the Minnesota Vikings' 28-27 win over the Green Bay Packers on Tuesday, Nov. 11 at 8:30 p.m. :beer:


----------

